# Downrigger Bomb



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Saw the 3 pounders at BCF a couple of days ago Ken (was at Castle Hill store though).

Marty


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Do you have a whitworths near you Ken?
https://whitworths.com.au/main_itemdeta ... lutePage=2
The smallest seems to be a 4lb in their catalogue but I was in store up this way the other day and they had a nice little 2lb one that I thought would be good for the yak.
FOr a good range of clips try wellsystackle.
http://www.wellsystackle.com/sunshop/in ... rch_list&s[search]=downrigger+clip&s[title]=Y&s[short_desc]=Y&s[full_desc]=Y&s[sku]=Y&s[match]=all&s[cid]=0


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

paulo said:


> Do you have a whitworths near you Ken?


Three doors down from ottos.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Have about 8 or so of them (long story). $30 each, but you need to be able to pick it up from Sth Turramurra.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Have you tried the blue or red weighted paravanes? They are much lighter and pull down to greater depths than a 3lber when trolling plus they can be rigged to swim to the left or right to keep lures apart. Similarly priced.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Would easily get down to 15' depending on the size of the bait you have behind it and the speed you intend to drag it along at 1 know would probably get it there 4 knots would get it down to about 20 metres again depending on the size of your lure/bait. A pilly size and profile is nothing behind it, a 2kg bonito dead rigged will be its maximum i reckon.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Take a big rod Ken. There are some guys hitting meter plus kings and getting destroyed on 70lb very very consistantly in the harbour down rigging at the moment.

Give youtube a whirl for a 131cm model caught on a popper in the washes recently too.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I found and bought a couple of cheap spares off eBay, under $25 delivered - for 2!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/260915819500?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Just got my 2 bombs delivered - very happy with the purchase (under $25 for 2 bombs - delivered).

Enclosed was a card to the online business also. See link below for his downrigger bomb page - everything from 1lb weights up.

http://www.onlinefishensupplies.com/index.php?cPath=69

Marty


----------

